# Cat-proofing cupboards



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

For those of you who have had cats more than a year, what do you use to keep your cats out? Something that my landlord wouldn't object to my attaching to the cupboards would be great. Thanks!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I would assume most anything designed for baby proofing should work, in theory. 

A simple trick that works fairly well is to take a rubber band (a hair band works best as its more durable) and wrap it a few times around two knobs that are next to each other. Not sure what to do about the single cabinets though.

You could just try leaving the cabients open. Since closed doors mean something super interesting and fun is hiding on the other side... keeping them open might just take away that "mystery" factor and be enough to keep those munchkins away  I highly doubt it though!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not a cheap, solution, but there are child-proofing gadgets in the baby department. I use magnetic latches on the ones I need to keep the cats out of. They're screw-in, but leave very small holes that can easily be filled with plastic wood. Or you could just leave them as an "improvement" when you go.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cabinets all have the magnetic latches. My cats can open them. :?


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

buy child proof latches at home depo or target - it's cheap.
I found 7 latch sets per box for like $3 bucks last Month.
I'd not worry about your landlord, but do get someone handy
to help you... aligning these properly are a pain in the butt.

http://www.safety1st.com/product/search ... &value=154


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I_* do *_worry about my landlord, I'd like some of my deposit back. I'm not likely to put screws into her cabinets.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

marie73 said:


> For those of you who have had cats more than a year,


Hoping to hear from someone who has tried and tested a good method that their cats haven't figured out after a while. Cali already knows the tape doesn't hold. Darn those smart kitties!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

What about negotiating with the Twin Terrors? :lol: 
Just _kitting_, Marie. The idea of using the same screw holes as the existing magnet latches sounds like a good one.
rcat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I refuse to negotiate with Twin Terrors.

Cali is so funny. She'll get the cupboard open, right in front of me. I'll speak sternly to her, she knows she's being naughty. She'll look at me and then turn around and start knocking things out. Or crawl inside the other cupboard. The only thing they respond to is when I stand up. Then they'll run right over to me. **sigh** They know I won't be mean to them. 

Smart, cute kitties. The worst combination.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've had cats all my life and I've never had any that felt a need to get in the cupboards. Great. Now I bet I've jinxed myself.

"Smart, cute kitties. The worst combination." Oh, yeah. They've got YOUR number! :lol:


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I used to use rubber bands until I finally put latches on the cabinets. :roll: 
If you had a baby, would your landlord still object to baby latches? Hm? Have you asked? Are the cabinets painted or wood? If they are painted, just spackle and paint before you leave and they'll never know.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Marie, I found a door latch at hooks on to the handles, and thus doesn't require screws or damage to the doors.

[attachment=0:2ypf8us5]latch.jpg[/attachment:2ypf8us5]

http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog...E_SESSION_ID=30997cb97f0000012363d17d11ff3c1c


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'd worry about chewing rubberbands, even the covered ones for hair. This does the same thing, if you have knobs:

http://www.amazon.com/Mommys-Helper-Cab ... 893&sr=8-2

The magnetic latches Tim is talking about are much stronger than standard cabinet latches.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> My cabinets all have the magnetic latches. My cats can open them. :?


Then they're not tight enough. I can hardly open mine myself. They can be adjusted so they're tighter. Since you've already got the latches, I don't see where you need to spend money for anything else. Just make what you have work better.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

FYI most of the baby latches (spring and release, push and pivot) that were listed in the first ad would be okay if the cupboards are lower ones - the leverage issue would make them difficult to use if the cupboard is overhead. 

The magnet idea is good, Hubby says 'earth magnets' are the best (super super strong) but they are kind of pricey - used for scientific purposes. I will look around, too. I'll bet we will be dealing with this issue with Gracie, soon...

 Fran


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you tried a padlock? :lol:

Peggy LOVES climbing into the pan cupboard, so we've had to train my dad to NOT leave it open :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm a very light sleeper, and sometimes late at night I wake to the noise of a cabinet slamming shut on its springy hinge. I know it's Arianwen checking for possible prey items. But she never leaves the cabinet door open, or pulls anything out. She's a polite and sweet kitteh!  

Many years ago, my R.B, kitty, Sam, used to open the cabinet doors and knock stuff out of the cabinets. One day I softly asked him not to do it any more, and he didn't. 
Sam was so smart and good that he later became a kitty Guardian Angel. rcat


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've emptied out the bottom 2 cupboards,and I allow Percy to romp in them. The top 2 STICK,and try as he might he just can't open them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll see about replacing the magnets, that seems like the easiest solution.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I just tape 'em shut


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali can pull them open when I tape them shut. :? And the tape pulls the paint off.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Simple is best. Use moisture to create a vacuum seal,making it hard for kitty to open,but easy for you. Strangely,it's DRYNESS that cause MY cupboards to stick.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Bluemilk's got a pretty good idea. If you give a cat a cupboard to mess around in, maybe they'll leave the others alone:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a teeny tiny kitchen and I need the few cupboards that I have. If I let them have an empty one, how fun would that be? It's so much MORE fun to get into places you don't belong.


----------

